# YELLOW LIGHT- Service Engine Soon



## BARBARASTARK (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello.

Have a 2012 Hatchback 1.8 Engine

80 K and runs fine.

Error code P0456.

Gas cap seems to be OK. Bought a new one anyway. Did not help.0

What could the problem or issue be????

0


----------



## vincentgriffith (Jun 4, 2018)

it may be a small EVAP leak.. if you can have the code clear and drive it for a couple of days to see if it comes back


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some possible causes for the P0456 fault code:

- Loose fuel cap or incorrect fuel cap used.
- Evaporative (evap) emission canister or fuel tank leaks.
- Evaporative (evap) emission system hose leaking.
- Fuel tank leaking.
- A small leak in any of the EVAP hoses or fuel tank hoses.
- A small leak in the purge valve or vent valve.


----------



## BARBARASTARK (Jun 14, 2017)

*P0456*

Thank you.

Have 80 K on car which will be seven years old in six months.

Did have new fuel pump installed at 70 K
Could that be related ?
No shop in Massachusetts will just reset yellow light to test if it comes back on.
The dealer said to drive for a few cycles to see if it goes off?? Try some new gas caps.
If it is that nebulous a problem, isn't Nissan a bit extreme in ordering an $$$ expensive repair ?


----------

